# Ibew apprentice wages



## Switchgear277

Just curious on some of the locals 
Apprentices wages and what ppl think .
Local 363 
1st year 12.50
2nd year 16.50
3rd year 20.50
4th year 24.50
5th year 28.50
J m - 42


----------



## Martine

1st 19$
2nd 22,81$
3rd 26.61$
4th 32.31$
JM 38,01$

For Quebec


----------



## MDShunk

We get enough of these replies and I might try to make a cost of living adjusted spreadsheet of them. That would make for a better apples to apples comparison. My prediction is that they'll all come out darned close.


----------



## Switchgear277

Martine said:


> 1st 19$
> 2nd 22,81$
> 3rd 26.61$
> 4th 32.31$
> JM 38,01$
> 
> For Quebec


 starting at 19 is pretty good deff could afford to live on your own , 

I’m at 12 trying to survive till this sept


----------



## Martine

Switchgear277 said:


> starting at 19 is pretty good deff could afford to live on your own ,
> 
> I’m at 12 trying to survive till this sept


I can't imagine trying to live on your own at 12$ an hour.


----------



## Switchgear277

Martine said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> 
> starting at 19 is pretty good deff could afford to live on your own ,
> 
> I’m at 12 trying to survive till this sept
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine trying to live on your own at 12$ an hour.
Click to expand...

It’s very difficult luckily I live with some one and we split allot of the cost of living but it’s very difficult.

I can’t really get mad at the starting wage , bc I guess it’s designed for an 18 year old that still lives with his parents witch is the case for most of my class . I’m 32 living on my own with a lot of bills etc so it’s difficult to survive .

But I made it this far schools over soon witch means I save money on gas , and then in sep the raise will help . And then every year will get easier


----------



## Smid

Local 212

1st period $11.16
2nd $12.28
3rd $13.67
4th $14.79
5th $16.18
6th $20.37
JW $27.90
Foreman $30.69
GF $33.67

Starting this year, this is the the new pay scale for 1st years and all future classes. If you were already in the program you stay with the above 
1st period $12.56
2nd $13.39
3rd $13.95
4th $14.51
5th $15.90
6th $18.97


----------



## Switchgear277

Local 212 has 6th year apprentice ?


----------



## MadSparky

No one in our trade should make less than $15 an hour. I'm glad I live in Wisconsin where we value electricians

Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smid

Switchgear277 said:


> Local 212 has 6th year apprentice ?


It goes by periods not years. Usually you make it to second period after roughly 6 months. I don’t know why they do it that way.


----------



## Smid

electrokinetix said:


> No one in our trade should make less than $15 an hour. I'm glad I live in Wisconsin where we value electricians
> 
> Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk


I do agree with that but how’s the work outlook there? I worked a week in West Virginia where the apprentice rate was double what it is here but they also had a lot of constant layoffs and slow periods of work.


----------



## MadSparky

Smid said:


> I do agree with that but how’s the work outlook there? I worked a week in West Virginia where the apprentice rate was double what it is here but they also had a lot of constant layoffs and slow periods of work.


We have a shortage of electricians in the state. The market definitely favors skilled electricians

Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smid

electrokinetix said:


> We have a shortage of electricians in the state. The market definitely favors skilled electricians
> 
> Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk


That makes sense. We’re predicted to have a shortage in the next couple of years but when people can’t show up on time or do simple tasks it really brings down bargaining power


----------



## MadSparky

Smid said:


> That makes sense. We’re predicted to have a shortage in the next couple of years but when people can’t show up on time or do simple tasks it really brings down bargaining power


I've trained many apprentices. You just have to weed out the bad ones very quickly. I might give a guy a couple of tries but if somebody consistently cannot follow instructions or consistently shows up late to the job they are gone regardless of whether they are easy to replace or not

Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk


----------



## MadSparky

Also I think the key to protecting wages in any trade is by introducing barriers to entry. This is why Wisconsin has strict laws on licensing. The plumbers in this state really got it right. The only way to become a licensed master plumber is to First go through the apprenticeship program which takes 2 years and then practice as a journeyman for two years. But to be a master electrician you only have two prove that you have 10000 hours of experience over a minimum of 5 years and then pass the National Standard test

Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchgear277

I agree although the wages in ny state ibew start off slow 42 ph for jw 
Is pretty dame good .

And our territory is keeped mostly union through pla,s , set contracts ,

So our books are usually in good standings .

How has the new right to wrk and anti union mayor walker impacted
The unions in Wisconsin


----------



## M.A.R

Local 11 Los Angeles

for apprentice our wages are broken down into 6 month periods 

1st year 
per 1 $17.34
per 2 $19.51

2nd year 
per 3 $21.68
per 4 $23.84

3rd year
per 5 $26.01
per 6 $28.18

4th year
per 7 $30.35
per 8 $32.51

5th year
per 9 $34.68
per 10 $36.85

Journeyman $43.35

Foreman $48.81

General Foreman $54.27


----------



## Switchgear277

I really like how local 11 is set up
17 ph is excellent to start at and is deff a living wage ,

And I like how you get raises every 6 mounths , the hw wage is fair and a good wage as well 

Local 11 seems pretty good


----------



## Switchgear277

Jw wage for 11 went up last I checked you guys must’ve had a good contract recenlty


----------



## eddy current

Switchgear277 said:


> starting at 19 is pretty good deff could afford to live on your own ,
> 
> I’m at 12 trying to survive till this sept


Keep in mind that’s 19 loonies. Right now that works out to about $14.50 in US


----------



## Switchgear277

Yes your right


----------



## Rique Escamilla

local 595 alameda first year apprentice is $21.75..journeyman wage is $48.75 ..then again the bay area has the highest cost of living..


----------



## brian john

Switchgear277 said:


> starting at 19 is pretty good deff could afford to live on your own ,
> 
> I’m at 12 trying to survive till this sept


That is 39 cents American.


----------



## brian john

Washington DC Local 26 last period of the contract.

1st- $20.32
2nd- $21.22
3rd- $22.58
4th- $27.09
5th- $31.61
6th- $36.12

Journeyman-$45.15
Loaded Rate-$62.92


----------



## eddy current

brian john said:


> That is 39 cents American.


Actually more than $14 dollars :wink:


----------



## SparkySparkyBoomMan

Local 134 (Chicago area/Cook County) starts around $19 and goes up to around $47


----------



## Martine

eddy current said:


> Keep in mind that’s 19 loonies. Right now that works out to about $14.50 in US


Oh right, didn't notice he was in the US


----------

